# BIOTOPE VIVARIUM for Giant Desert Hairy Scorpion



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

*Location*
Chihuahuan desert in the Mexico and USA (Arizona, New Mexico, Texas) with an area 140,001 sq miles and temperature around 100 Fahrenheit. 

Giant Desert Hairy Scorpion lives in deserts of southwest United States and northern Mexico. In this area is located the Chihuahuan desert, which is famous for its white sand. This kind of scorpion is very popular in the UK so we decided to make a simple biotope vivarium. There are lots of information you can find on the internet about desert scorpions.

*Vivarium*
Size :	(L) 300mm x (W) 200mm x (H) 200mm
Material	:	Glass, two vents, magnetic door catcher and felt pads 
Interior :	Natural background, white sand, stones, gravel, roots, plant, KERA-NATUR Spider bowl.

It's a possible to make a bigger vivarium in custom size with wide range of setup. That's only standard size for Giant Desert Hairy Scorpion. Vivarium is looking even more interesting through the night with LED light.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is brilliant....ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT !!! 
If my wife would let me have one I would do it in a shot.....but she wont even 
let a rubber Emperor in the house never mind a real one. But I'm REALLY impressed with this :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Hamish.


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Really nice, any chance you can share how the background was made? Expanding foam?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

That background is exellent but I'm loving the weathered rocks and things you've got in there. Very natural looking so kudos from me! Is the background expanding foam, silicone and then chunk of slate and gravel scattered on and pressed in?


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi. 
Thank you very much. No,we dont use expended foam. We use non toxic special sealants for backgrounds and vivariums. All our vivariums are for sale and also we are happy to make a custom sizes. More information on website DDReptiles | Accessories for Reptiles, Snakes, Tarantulas, Spiders, Lizards
Thank you.
David


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What's the weight like with all those rocksa in there?


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good David will need some of the spider suitable ones once my wife decides what she wants lol


----------



## DDReptiles (Jun 9, 2012)

I think 3 - 3,5kg.


----------

